# Face Frame Cabinet Books



## Straightpiped (Nov 3, 2008)

I am looking for a good book to aid me in the design and build of my kitchen cabinets. Anyone recommend a good one?


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I recommend the internet and videos on Youtube and such. There are so many websites and blogs out there where people have built cabinets that it's pretty easy to find everything you need to know.

There are a pretty good bit of videos on Youtube about cabinet making. Best thing to do for videos would be to go to Google.com and search "cabinetmaking" in the videos category. I love watching te videos myself!

There are good books out there too. Just go to your local big bookstore and look through them and see which ones are geared toward what you are looking for. ie. beginner/expert


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

I belive Kreg Tools has some @

http://www.kregtool.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jim Tolpin is Who I would recommend He has a couple of great books on kitchen cabinet I think there called building traditional kitchen cabinets and then a updated version. Try Half.com they have great prices on books


----------



## Straightpiped (Nov 3, 2008)

I have watched a read alot on the inernet. The only problem I have come across is there are so many different things that one person does different than another. I was hoping that there was a professional that has published something.

I will look into Jim Tolpin.


----------



## cnccutter (Jun 28, 2009)

I build face frame cabinets, and I see a pile of different way of doing the same thing i do almost every day. its going to be tough in my opinion to narrow down what might be the right way for you. I'd start by looking at your shop and the tools in it. what do you have available and what techniques are you familiar with. what things might you want to try? after you have a basic idea of what you can do, I like sailors idea of letting the internet do some of your work. the videos are vast, but remember they are done by people that think they have the right way… watch a bunch and take what info you can from all of them. you didn't say if you have built cabinets/ furniture before. if not… this is a BIG project… a project that could cost you a lot of money you your not careful. plan it well… ask for help… lots of help…there are a lot of great guys here at Lumber Jocks and they are really willing to help and give you the benefit of their hard work and mistakes.

Erik


----------



## Straightpiped (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I have gotten some good info from www.woodweb.com and I have a small kitchen. Main thing right now is rails and stiles, how wide to make them. I have found some good things like these. I don't plan to follow them exactly but use some of the info


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

Try some books form you public library. That way you can find the one with the style and info you are looking for before buying the book. Most libraries have a website that you can search and request the book online and walk in and they will have it at the desk for you.


----------

